# Share your instagram page



## jrh3 (Feb 15, 2020)

So I just started a instagram account with pics of such and inverts, Please follow is you will. https://www.instagram.com/jrh3_inverts/  

anyone else with instagram leave it below I can follow too.


----------



## InsectRemedy (Mar 5, 2020)

@insectremedy


----------



## mantisfan101 (Mar 5, 2020)

@ryanlee_the_fish


----------



## Synapze (Mar 5, 2020)

@synapze


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 20, 2020)

@galaxymacros

- MantisGirl13


----------



## BringontheBugs (May 14, 2020)

@allaboutarthropods


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 18, 2020)

@mountainmantis

I've stopped posting pics here because of the limited upload allocation. I would love to share more of my pics here, but with the high-res pics I take I could upload maybe a handful before I capped my uploads. 

I try to add new photos at least once a week. Species so far are ghosts, orchids, spinies and idolos.


----------



## hysteresis (May 18, 2020)

I always serve my pics off cloud storage.

Wish forums were easier.


----------



## minomantis (May 18, 2020)

@smfishlife is mine.

I’m also in fishtanks, but when I have mantids I put them on there, so enjoy!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (May 20, 2020)

@litw_photography


----------



## The Mantis Menagerie (May 21, 2020)

@themantismenagerie is mine.


----------



## hysteresis (May 28, 2020)

Okay. I give in. 

https://www.instagram.com/mantislabcanada/


----------



## Grapple_Apple (May 31, 2020)

I'm @grapple_apple11! I post a lot of different things, but usually Invert/Herp related things.


----------

